# Got to use my new lens on a couple young bucks



## GAJoe (Oct 1, 2017)

Went over to "Currahee" to put my Dad's stand up but got there early to set in my stand to see if I could get some pic's. These two young bucks came up and fed on acorns for a good 30 min.
 I recognized one of them from a trail cam pic'. My stand is about 80 yards away and camo'ed good. I was in full camo and good thing; both looked straight at me a couple times but didn't make me.
 The fork horn kept rubbing his snout in those leaves leaving his scent.
My new lens was able to get better detail. I can see the whiskers on several.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 1, 2017)

Great shots,,,, good looking bucks,,,,


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 1, 2017)

That had to be fun!  Nice captures - that lens is giving you some fine shots!


----------



## rip18 (Oct 2, 2017)

Sweet shots!  Gotta love a good "deer in habitat" shot!


----------



## GAJoe (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2017)

Nice shots..


----------



## carver (Oct 8, 2017)

Fine shots Joe


----------



## GAJoe (Oct 10, 2017)

thanks again


----------

